
Google Sync Keeps Contacts and Calendars in Sync on Your Mobile Phone - mad44
http://lifehacker.com/5149741/google-sync-keeps-contacts-and-calendars-in-sync-on-your-mobile-phone
======
hboon
Related to synchronisation with Google, I bought an Android Dev Phone a couple
of days ago and one of the things that annoyed me was you have to sync your
contacts and calendar with Google Contacts and Google Calendar respectively.

I'm using a Mac and getting Address Book to sync with Google Contacts was
simple, but while Google Calendar offers 2-way sync with iCal, what it does is
Google Calendar is the master copy. Now that totally turned me off. Because
I'm using iCal and not Google Calendar, it means that right after I do my
first sync, my calenders will be empty (the existing events on iCal will not
be sync-ed over) and when if I ever decide to stop using the G phone and
Google Calendar, it means that I will start with an empty Calendar again.

On top of that, I'm actually using an iPhone as my main phone. The G phone is
for development purposes, but I like to switch to the G phone for short
periods of time so that I get to use it and have a feel of how it works and to
use my own apps. What this means is that I'm doing a 3-way sync and I'm am
rather concern that a single point of failure will wipe everything out.

I also disliked the fact that I can't sync my photos and music over to the G
phone automatically.

I'm not sure if there's a good solution for this, but maybe a synchronising
problem like this is begging for a startup to solve (something like MobileMe
but platform-agnostic with hooks into different platforms and apps?)

